# Fiberock Aqua-Tough problems or hassles anyone ?



## Paul25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all, am trying to get feedback and details from anyone who has used Fiberock Aqua-Tough and had problems with cracking, splitting or humidity with this product ? And does anyone know when it was discontinued ?
Client has major problems with panels that cracked at the joints and not on surface.. also not sure that mesh tape was used.. am told also that maybe only joint compound used.. with paper tape..( sorry I am correcting my first statement based on new info)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Cracks at the joints, or in the faces of the panels?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you use mesh tape?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Did you use mesh tape?


----------



## Paul25 (Nov 28, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Cracks at the joints, or in the faces of the panels?


 Cracks everywhere.. on the faces etc.. I am looking for info from anyone who has had problems like this.. Since the panels contain cellulose, could this be causing shrinkage etc..


----------



## Paul25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Did you use mesh tape?


 Hi, mesh tape was used.. everything was done by the book.. am looking for comments from people who have had problems with the product.. also forgot to mention, does anyone know when it was taken off the market ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Paul25 said:


> Hi, mesh tape was used.. everything was done by the book.. am looking for comments from people who have had problems with the product.. also forgot to mention, does anyone know when it was taken off the market ?


When I looked at their website, it appeared as if the product was still on the market.

So, if I understand correctly, there are cracks not at the joints, but in the field? I would never have guessed that a moisture board would have cellulose in it:blink:, mold eats cellulose, so it just doesn't make sense.

It appears that you're looking for accountability with the company, but since I'm a wall guy, I'd like to know more about the situation. Can you give a little more detail? 



Application
surface preparation
New or old construction
materials used, etc.
volume of board (how many sheets did you use)
While I can't help you win a lawsuit, we can certainly determine if perhaps there was some user error or mitigating circumstances.


----------



## Paul25 (Nov 28, 2011)

First of all, I have to apologize because the information given to me has now been corrected.. the cracks are at the joints not on the surfaces and the cracking has happened at numerous locations not just one or two sheet joints..
There were hundreds of sheets used, an inside project in a hospital, used on walls and ceilings..
It was a new job and the preliminary information I got today was that they are not sure that mesh was used.. possibly only joint compound and maybe paper used instead of mesh..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like it wasnt a problem with the board, but with the application of mud and tape


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Sounds like it wasnt a problem with the board, but with the application of mud and tape


You got that right

Had a sneaking suspicion it wasn't the board:whistling2:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

slimpickins said:


> while i can't help you win a lawsuit, we can certainly determine if perhaps there was some user error or mitigating circumstances.


 :yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

When you say client what do you mean. Are you contractor, lawyer what is your position in all of this. and can you post pictures. Paper tape and mesh tape have 2 very different looks when they crack. So a couple normal pics and a couple really zoomed in. and some broad pics of whole room showing cracks. Then we could tell you exactly what happened.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul25 said:


> First of all, I have to apologize because the information given to me has now been corrected.. the cracks are at the joints not on the surfaces and the cracking has happened at numerous locations not just one or two sheet joints..
> There were hundreds of sheets used, an inside project in a hospital, used on walls and ceilings..
> It was a new job and the preliminary information I got today was that they are not sure that mesh was used.. possibly only joint compound and maybe paper used instead of mesh..


Tape had not cured before block coat.??Temp??


----------



## Paul25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Am working for the consultant architect who is trying to identify the cause, as for photos, none available as the sheets were taken down, and all was changed. So I get the request long after it's been repaired.. So, am looking to hear from others who might have had problems with this product. Some say since cellulose was put in to replace a banned product, that might be the problem.. or maybe it was real simple: no mesh used on joints.. or maybe paper.. have not seen photos of the job.. so am in the dark.. thanks for your patience by the way.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

We are in the dark too - not enough information on the situation. If you are looking to lay blame don't necessarily think it was the product ( board). As mentioned it could be the application of the mud and tape. Was the proper mud used, taping mud and not topping mud? Did temperature play a role in this? Did it freeze? If the cracks are at the joints I dont see it being the boards fault ! :icon_confused:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> We are in the dark too - not enough information on the situation. If you are looking to lay blame don't necessarily think it was the product ( board). As mentioned it could be the application of the mud and tape. Was the proper mud used, taping mud and not topping mud? Did temperature play a role in this? Did it freeze? If the cracks are at the joints I dont see it being the boards fault ! :icon_confused:


I love all this talk about crack and joints and broads:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I love all this talk about crack and joints and broads:thumbsup:


Once I was doing a cops house, he asked me why I prefilled all the joints 1st. I looked at him all serious, and said "You don't want to be a cop that lives in a crack house , do you ???":whistling2:

True story,I swear:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Once I was doing a cops house, he asked me why I prefilled all the joints 1st. I looked at him all serious, and said "You don't want to be a cop that lives in a crack house , do you ???":whistling2:
> 
> True story,I swear:yes:


Did you use *Con*-Fill ?


----------

